# How to clean/sterilize water change equipment?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I seem to have some mysterious illness going around, and I want to try as hard as I can to prevent my other tanks from being affected.

What's the best way to properly clean my water clean syphon/gravel cleaner?


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd soak it in vinegar water, or bleach water then rinse it out well before reusing.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  So maybe, 50% vinegar/water?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Use bleach, 50/50 with water. It's cheap, and it'll evaporate after you wash it with water.

I'd use proper medication for the tanks ASAP however.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. 
Trying to find out what`s going on with the tanks, not sure if the two tanks are having the same thing going around...


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Use bleach, 50/50 with water. It's cheap, and it'll evaporate after you wash it with water.
> 
> I'd use proper medication for the tanks ASAP however.


Totally agree with Chris, bleach kills germs then evaporates. Win win


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys  Working on that now. How long should they soak? Shouldn't need too long, right?


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

With small tanks that you change with a bucket you should just get a different hose for each one. That is the easiest. Can be just tubing. Trying to sterilize, you will just find yourself taking risks when the tanks all seem healthy and then you'll be surprised by an epidemic.


----------

